# BowTech for Life!!



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Can't stand to shoot that thing very often huh..ukey: .


:wink: :wink: :wink: 

Only 'cause I know you can take it.


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey walks with a gi, 

where in nebraska you from?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

siucowboy said:


> Hey walks with a gi,
> 
> where in nebraska you from?


 The great metropolis of Alvo


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok just wondering, thats over by Lincoln and Omaha right? I'm about 2.5 hrs west of Lincoln....but I grew up in southern illinois.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

I fletched some ACCs with Duravane Predators and screwed on some 100 gr Stingers. These fly like darts from my Allegiance. Looking forward to the upcoming season. Good luck to all. :teeth: :shade:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

My Allegiance and Tribute are chompin' at the bit


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

> ACCURACY IS AMAZING AND CONSISTENT


Amen Brother! :thumbs_up

BOWTECH FOR LIFE!

rick


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

TheHairlessone! said:


> Amen Brother! :thumbs_up
> 
> BOWTECH FOR LIFE!
> 
> rick


Same here. Don't think that I will change any time soon.


----------



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

TheHairlessone! said:


> Amen Brother! :thumbs_up
> 
> BOWTECH FOR LIFE!
> 
> rick


DITTO!!!!


----------



## PeakandPrairie (Sep 4, 2006)

Love my Allegiance but is there any gain in performance and smoothness from the 05' to an 06'???

because I am just unsure about mine right now... convince me somewhere fellas cause I dont want to change LOL :shade:


----------



## pacman (Jan 11, 2004)

My current Ally is my first BT but I fell in love with them a little over 2 yrs ago when I shot a Liberty side by side with a Patriot. 

I'm with ya on this one: BT4L.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

I shoot new offerings from other companies every year but so far it has been hands down Bowtech for me for the last few years


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

My '02 Bowtech Extreme SD ain't to shabby of a huntin bow either. I'll still have to break out my '06 Black Marble Constitution a few times through the winter and keep it loosened up. Sure is hard to beat dem dare Bowtechs.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

It's funny this thread got moved to the manufacturer section. I dont see the mathews for life thread here or any of the martin for life threads :doh:

rick


----------



## Hix (Aug 13, 2005)

*Switched Back*

Just "Switched Back" from 05 Mathews (can you guess which model?) To an 06 BowTech Allegiance. Let me share the difference in SPEEEEEEED!!!! 

The draw cycle does feel smoother with Mathews, I will admit. However, the wall is solid with the Allegiance compared to the Switchback. The pull poundage feels more on the Allegiance at first but there is no "jerking your shoulder out of socket" feel when you have to let down on the draw! Guess it has to do with the valley.

Like both bows, but Allegiance has to win with the speed, with STS no hand shock at all. 



05 Switchback 28"draw 70# 408 grain Gold Tip X-Cutter arrow = 255 fps

06 Allegiance 28" draw 60# same arrow for test purposes = 267 fps
smooth modules

moved to Carbon Express CXL2 250 348 grain jumped to = 284 fps


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm wondering why it got moved here too:secret:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

hmmmm, must be a good reason


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

I shoot a 05 Tomcat and love it, but this week I shot a 06 Alligence, and it makes the Tomcat feel like a terd.
Looking forward to the 07 offerings.


----------



## four4gbp (Sep 14, 2006)

*Bowtech here I come...*

Been shooting a lot of new bows lately and have finally decided to make the switch to Bowtech...now I just need to decide between the Tribute or Allegiance...


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Bought the tribute last year with a little hesitation to switch, best decision i ever made. I already have a sight and rest ready to put on a new target bow, just waiting to see what 07 brings from bowtech. Unless something crazy happens its bt4l for me too!!


----------



## NorthTexasGuy (Jan 7, 2005)

mq32hunter said:


> Bought the tribute last year with a little hesitation to switch, best decision i ever made. I already have a sight and rest ready to put on a new target bow, just waiting to see what 07 brings from bowtech. Unless something crazy happens its bt4l for me too!!


I just bought a Tribute after shooting a MQ32 for 7 years. I haven't been in the market for a bow, so I didn't follow the technology trends that occured since 99. Bowtech was some noname company to me 2 years ago. I shot an SB XT side by side with a Tribute and the Tribute won me over. I have put about 200 shots through it and am still getting used to the grip. It couln't be more different than my stock Mathews grip was. I think I have a hand torque issue to work out cause about one in five is out of the group. Anyway back to topic - I am now a Bowtech lover.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

walks with a gi said:


> Just got done shooting my Tribute hunting set up that I haven't touched in a few weeks:shade:
> 
> It's like I've been shooting it daily!!:mg:
> 
> ...


Just wait until your new 2007 Ellite arrives, Walks
You will really have something to brag about. 
Then you can step out of the closet.  


Sag.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

While I love my current Bowtech, I would never be any company 4 Life. If someone else releases a killer bow next year that is better than my Bowtech then yeah I would jump ship. All about finding that edge. 
Of course in 2005 and 2006 no other company was able to come close to Bowtech and with what's in store for 2007 the others will have to produce something amazing. 

So for me
Bowtech 4 2006 and possble 2007


----------



## Padeerslayer (Mar 19, 2005)

*decisions, decisions....*



four4gbp said:


> Been shooting a lot of new bows lately and have finally decided to make the switch to Bowtech...now I just need to decide between the Tribute or Allegiance...


Buy them both. I did!:wink:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

four4gbp said:


> Been shooting a lot of new bows lately and have finally decided to make the switch to Bowtech...now I just need to decide between the Tribute or Allegiance...


we look forward to having you. Great choice also I have been with a few companies through the years and I can honestly tell you BowTech is among the best .


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Steve couldn't agree with you more! I have shot many different bows, but my BowTechs are by far the best yet!!! 07 bows will be among us soon, and I'll bet BowTech has even more suprises in store for us! Good shooting all and I can proudly say BTFL for me!!!:RockOn:


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

I don't know about for life but up to this point nothing I have owned compairs to my Allegiance. I will likely look at an Elite for my next bow purchase. I don't think they have that much if any advantage over the BowTech. We'll see. The competition is good for the industry however.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

Well I have to reaffirm my pledge to bowtech for life! :thumbs_up

Just got my new tribute a couple weeks ago and I am loving that bow!

Keep it up bowtech!

rick


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

MAKE THAT BOWTECH ..Look SHARP and Shoot A lot Better ....
............


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Are your grips going to work on the Commander and Guardian?


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hope So ..I dont think Bowtech will Scrap there Risers ...


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

All the 07 risers are different...the 06 grips will not work. I just recieved 24 1 pc that I had made for the 07s


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

I really like my 06 allegiance.Can't wait for my commander to get here.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

I am a Bowtech Belever. Sign me up. I got my first bowtech this year and I cant believe how well my patriot vft felt and shot.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

I love the bows. Couldnt imagine anything else in my hand.........Well:darkbeer: :slice:


----------



## MrBadExample (Nov 28, 2006)

Just bought my first compound bow - 06 LH Allegiance - WOW! :RockOn: I never thought I would shoot a bow this accurately in such a short period of time!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

MrBadExample said:


> Just bought my first compound bow - 06 LH Allegiance - WOW! :RockOn: I never thought I would shoot a bow this accurately in such a short period of time!


At least it is a lefty....and I ain't so sure how that is a bad example!


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

I'll be a blowie soon enough. My Hoyt is now on Ebay. Shot the 06 Tribute and the 07 Allegiance along with all the other companies bows and all I can say is WOW, Bowtech makes some awesome bows! Now I just have to decide which one. With my 26" draw I was set on the Equalizer but after seeing all those pics of the Guardian I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## MrBadExample (Nov 28, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> At least it is a lefty....and I ain't so sure how that is a bad example!



LOL! :chortle: Well.....probably not a bad example to Bowtech fans, but from what I've seen on this site, seems like these get bashed often. :crazy: Regardless :lalala: , I picked MY favorite and goes to show even I can do something right! Thanks to all the Bowtech fans on this site and their advice/reccomendations I am very happy with my Allegiance! :teeth:


----------



## tinman1 (Jan 29, 2006)

DAVID S. said:


> DITTO!!!!


Double Ditto Here, and Crackerized to boot!


----------



## GO-FASTER (Mar 31, 2006)

This is my first time on this board,it is great to see all the BOWTECH fans
I live 30 miles from the BOWTECH proshop in Oregon and I must say they ROCK best service ever, all nice guys,
I have 2 bowtech bows right now 04 EXTREME vft and 05 ALLEGIANCE VFT
just went and shot the new ones (WOW)anyways bowtech for live is right


----------



## JavaMan (Jul 16, 2006)

frankly I wish some of these Bowtech fanatics would get a life.

I know they are a good bow-but all this nonsense turns me off them

JavaMan


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*You need a change, Walks.*

Walks,

Get yourself a Merlin.
Experience what it means to have true craftsmanship with 12 layer laminated limbs, a superb finish, and top components. 
If you got a Merlin, you would be saying Bowtech who ?  
Go for it, Walks. :darkbeer: 


Sag.


----------

